# Perch fishing at Ashtabula



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Perch have really picked up on Ashtabula.We fished north of Sibley, in about 15 ft.Best fishing so far this year.Fish averaged around 10 inches, some pushed 13(not many), but nevertheless they were biting.

Best fishing was the middle to late afternoon.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

That is my lake of choice for big perch last year we cuaght abunch of perch pushing 1.5 pounds. It seems to be getting bigger fish every year im out there. Miller how thick is the ice?? Thats the main reason i havent fish ASH this year yet,, I heard the ice was pretty rotten.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

That is my lake of choice for big perch last year we cuaght abunch of perch pushing 1.5 pounds. It seems to be getting bigger fish every year im out there. Miller how thick is the ice?? Thats the main reason i havent fish ASH this year yet,, I heard the ice was pretty rotten.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

The ice was pleny thick around 15.


----------

